# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Dossier Mod: Dystopia, connecting Popol.

## ShinSH

Après une (longue) coupure, les dossiers mods reprennent. Et je me suis attaqué à Dystopia, un mod pour Half Life 2 baignant dans l'ambiance Cyber Punk. Bien qu'il soit âgé de 4 ans, il reste toujours aussi agréable à jouer, et c'est avec le plus grand plaisir que je m'y suis replongé pour rédiger ce dossier. Trêve de bavardages, l'entrée du Cyber espace, c'est par ici.

Voir la news (4 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Silver

"Connecting Popol" !  ::love::

----------


## gros_bidule

P'taing, c'est un simulateur de crise d'épilepsie ?

----------


## mourf

Effectivement, ce mod est vraiment vraiment génial.
Le seul problème comme tu l'indique bien, c'est qu'il est assez difficile de le maitriser et que bien souvent les nouveaux joueurs vont s'en tenir au monde réel un peu plus classique et laisser les "pros/anciens" s'occuper du cyber. Ce mod demande du temps au début, non seulement pour comprendre quoi faire puis comment le faire, répondre aux différents appels des coéquipiers.

En passant, si vous croisez un "mandibull" sur un serveur, c'est un membre de la dev team et français  ::):

----------


## ShinSH

Et il traine sur le forum. Je ne retrouvais pas son message privé (et son pseudo), alors que j'avais promis de le contacter quand je testerai son mod. Désolé mandibull...

----------


## Boitameuh

Bien joué le "Couille couille slip moustache", ça m'a réellement scotché à ton texte.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

J'approuve ce dossier , Dystopia , ca a toujours été de l'or en barre.
Tient je viens de me rendre compte que je ne l'avais plus , je vais de ce pas réparer mon erreur.
En tout cas joli dossier , et je suis étonné aussi du nombre d'années écoulées vu la qualité innébranlable du jeu , un peu comme Eternal Silence et Natural Selection.
Un must donc.

----------


## Mandibull

Yeah ! Tu gères ShinSH.  :B): 
S'il y a des questions sur Dystopia je me ferais une plaisir d'y répondre ici (surtout étant donné la difficulté pour comprendre le jeu et ne pas se faire massacrer dans les premières heures). A plus sur les serveurs !  :;):

----------


## -Grmpf-

Je crois que j'aime autant ce mod que tout ceux qui sont intervenu jusque là alors plutôt que d'approuver je vais faire mon chieur et souligner un léger regret: je dirais que le design est... Contestable. Je parle pas de qualité graphique technique hein, mais plutôt de choix "artistique"... C'est bête à dire mais beaucoup de gens ferais le pas de "décrypter" le jeu s'il était une chouille plus sexy... Mais bon c'est comme les filles hein, plus c'est moche plus c'est sympa et vice versa (aïe ouille pas les yeux!... )

Edit: qui plus est c'est une considération qui n'engage que ceux qui partagent mes gôuts... Quand même... Pour rappel... Nan parce que bon... Hein! :deschiens:

----------


## ShinSH

Je ne suis pas de ton avis grmpf, j'aime beaucoup le design choisi, qui représente très bien un environnement sombre, où le cyber espace essayerait d'effacer tout ca avec des couleurs qui pêtent.

----------


## gros_bidule

Justement, c'est quoi donc le principe ?
Autant ça doit cacher un concept vachement sympa -les commentaires me mettant l'eau à la bouche, autant le look et les vidéos font passer ça pour un UT (la faute au côté "je saute sans arrêt") dopé au champignon qui faire rigoler  ::P: 
Tankiou.

----------


## Thom

Whaou, ça c'est du dossier, bien foutu et qui donne envie.

Si Dystopia devrait te faire penser à un jeu, pense plutôt à Ennemy Territory Quake Wars qu'à UT. Ensuite, il est vrai que le jeu est assez "speed"; tout dans le gameplay est fait pour forcer le joueur à se déplacer continuellement, personne ne campe dans Dystopia, car alors on fait une cible trop facile avec les TAC et les autres implants.

Personnellement, j'adore l'ambiance qui s'en dégage, quand on joue, on a un peu l'impression de continuer le roman *Le Neuromancien* de Willian Gibson. C'est du cyberpunk assez noir et tant mieux.

Pour le mod, en lui même; c'est le seul jeu avec TF2 que j'ai en permanence sur mon ordi. C'est jouissif, prenant, intéressant...
Ça manque un peu de joueurs de temps en temps et de français en particulier. 

Enfin, il n'y a qu'a voir ma signature pour comprendre que je suis bien fan de ce jeu.

----------


## -Grmpf-

> Je ne suis pas de ton avis grmpf


Ah mais je l'ai dit, ça n'engage que moi... Mais justement je trouve que le monde réèl est encore trop coloré à mon gôut. Pour ce qui est du cyberpunk je suis plus sensible aux designs se rapprochant de Neo tokyo par exemple (même si j'aime pas du tout le mod question gameplay)...

----------


## Thom

> Ah mais je l'ai dit, ça n'engage que moi... Mais justement je trouve que le monde réèl est encore trop coloré à mon gôut. Pour ce qui est du cyberpunk je suis plus sensible aux designs se rapprochant de Neo tokyo par exemple (même si j'aime pas du tout le mod question gameplay)...


Ce sont juste deux types de cyberpunk différent. Dans NT on a affaire à du cyberpunk assez aseptiser, stylé Japonais, à la Ghost In The Shell, alors que dans Dys, on est plus dans du cyberpunk Américains à la Blade Runner avec un univers beaucoup plus sombre.

Une chose est ce sont tout de même deux très beau mod HL².

----------


## -Grmpf-

> Dans NT on a affaire à du cyberpunk assez aseptiser, stylé Japonais, à la Ghost In The Shell, alors que dans Dys, on est plus dans du cyberpunk Américains à la Blade Runner avec un univers beaucoup plus sombre.


Ah Blade runner j'aime beaucoup aussi... Mais c'est également moins coloré que Dystopia. Le cyberpunk de Dystopia me fait plus penser à celui du RPG papier Shadowrun (tel que rendu dans les illustrations des bouquins parce qu'après c'est de l'interprétation...)... La magie en moins. Un cyber très punk quoi...

Enfin encore une fois tout ça c'est du chipotage, comme je disais, j'ai beau préfèrer le design de NT à celui le de Dysopia, je préfère de loin jouer au second...

----------


## comic_sans_ms

Mouai, le problème des mods qui ne sont aussi populaires que les habituels TF2/L4D/DOD/CSS/TFC/etc, c'est que c'est souvent difficile de trouver des bons serveurs. Et j'entends juste par là bon ping, et suffisamment de joueurs.

----------


## Reizz

Tres bon mod bien team play mais qui nécessite un bonne connaissance des cartes. C'est là qu'en tant que débutant j'ai eu beaucoup de mal quand il tournait sur le serveur mod de cpc. L'aventure pourrait se retenter j'en ai un bon souvenir.

----------


## Thom

En serveur Fr; il y a un serveur Vossey jeux.vossey.com:27039 qui fonctionne à un ping décent, le serveur Click'N play est bien sympa également mais un peu moins peuplé.

En EU, Kaya est un incontournable.  ::wub:: 

Il y a quelques membres de Dystopia qui sont sur ShadowRun.

----------


## Nielle

Ya plus qu'a y intégré les maps de Gits  ::o: 

Ca a l'air supayr comme mod!

----------


## Thom

Avec le passage au moteur de l'orange box, la plateforme steamworks, la nouvelle maps fusion, le nouveau mediplant, les implants du heavy il y a un bon paquet de nouveautés à consommer sans modération.

----------


## Thom

Je crois que le lien est passé 404.

----------


## ShinSH

Oui, depuis le nouveau site... Reste plus qu'à attendre que Half les remette.

----------


## Thom

Je me permets, c'est plus pour le fun, mais ça me fait quelques choses : 

- https://steamdb.info/patchnotes/10265857/
- https://steamcommunity.com/games/dys...55600512481862

Une mise à jour sur Dystopia. Vraiment un multi qui m'a plu et qui m'a marqué. J'adorais cet aspect objectif complet et build de départ.

----------

